# Kealoha Revisted



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Couldn't resist another simple,,, side project while working on coach 64, so I reposed Abraham Kealoha so that he could climb down from the tender and have a seat. He fits fine in Lanakila or in coach null. 
I figure, with all the coaches I'm going to be building, I'm gona need some passengers or B.F. is going to shut down passenger service before it gets started


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

VERY NICE! Crossed arms is different, yet not many figures have that pose. I'll probably need him for combine #38 when completed. Keep them passengers comming, they're sorely needed. 

Tom Rey


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pose Richard! I don't recall seing a figure with crossed arms either, so it will be a nice change (also does away with trying to make all those fingers which I always have trouble with). What kind of material are you using to imprint a design on his clothes?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
I used a piece of a cotton T-shirt to imprint the pattern. I soaked it in alcohol first.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Am I seeing things or is Abraham beginning to look more like you? Another GREAT figure. He make a fine priest too. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Aloha Jeff, 
Thats just the angle of the photo. 
I used to think there might be a family resemblance because my Great, Great Grandmother was a Kealoha, but that can't be because I have met his Grand son Nathan Alipio and he tells me his Grandfather was original from Kaua'i. That being said, he did point out that if you follow a Hawaiian family trees back far enough, we are related some how.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow~... How do you get such great facials? My people still look like monkeys! 









Here is a guy I work with and he's aleays wearing his hair spiled and clothes from the Gap etc. We work in a call center(headphones) and he lifts weights in his cube! lol


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a method similar to one I learned for carving wooden figures. Here is a link to it. CARVING FACES LINK 
Great paint job on his shorts man!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 04/25/2008 3:32 PM








Couldn't resist another simple,,, side project while working on coach 64, so I reposed Abraham Kealoha so that he could climb down from the tender and have a seat. He fits fine in Lanakila or in coach null. I figure, with all the coaches I'm going to be building, I'm gona need some passengers or B.F. is going to shut down passenger service before it gets started 


The more I look at this one the more I like it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow~... How do you get such great facials? My people still look like monkeys! 




Practice, man, practice! 

Our secretary says my faces are scary. Wait a minute. Oh, yes, she *is* talking about my figures.


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Richard for the Komo mai moku puni (creating faces) link. Your work is always inspirational and exquisite. The first couple of times I say your work I thought my feeble attempts a figure making will never come up to your skills. But now it just makes me want to practice more so that I may come close to what you have achieved. Thanks for sharing your skills, talents and time making MLS the great place it is. 

Mike


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Your welcome Mike. Thanks for the compliments. I am sure if you keep at it, you will be just as good as me, if not better. BTW, I write all my html with vi (a text editor) to speed things up, I used another page so I could keep the same layout. I forgot to change the page title. Komo mail moku puni does not mean creating faces. It means Welcome to my islands. Thanks for the heads up, I'll change that title immediately to avoid confusion.


----------

